# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Freedom Castle >  THEME OF THE WEEK: Can Money Buy Happiness?

## Miss_Sweet

Hello N Salam to all DT members  :Smile:  

Iam back with this weeks theme of the week. And the THEME is Can MOney Buy Happiness?


Money has always played a very major role in bringing happiness, but it has its limitations. The power of money in evreyones lives is unquestionable. After all, why does most of the people work and work hard. Its for money. The more money a person has, or a company has, or a country has, the more reputed and successful it is. 
That brings me to another point. In today's society, the fatter ur paypacket, the better u r placed in soceity.I remember about a term called "Quasimodic Effect", which means the healing effect that buying does on a person's mental health at that moment. It is observed, tht generally people feel much better after shopping, a sense of contentment comes in. 
But, here comes the paradox. 
If what all i said was so much true, and happiness was just a slave to money why does the super rich society has so much discontent, cases of depression, suicides, high risk behaviour. 

That means there is something wrong with the notion. 
Enough of anything is bad, and that applies to money also

Which brings about a thought, that happiness is actually the state of mind at a transient moment. One moment u feel u r happy, the next u feel u r not. 

Which brings about a thought, that happiness is actually the state of mind at a transient moment. One moment u feel u r happy, the next u feel u r not. 

So, happiness in a sense is peace of mind. 

All in all, i feel money very well plays a role in happiness,but only to an extent.After that, its just ur state of mind. 

what do u think?

----------


## Qaiser Izhar

Nice topic Naila  :Big Grin: 

Happiness yani khushi,satisfaction aur dilli itminan  :Big Grin: 

Sorry to say to all DT kay aaj kal kay insaan ko pata hi nahi khushi kiya hoti hai.

Khushi iss mein nahi kay aap grand cruiser mein travel kartay ho jo kay aap ki dolat ka kad barhati hai.Lakin uss waqat pata nahi kiya cheez un ko khush kar rahi hoti hai.

Doulat kay raub mein ameer apnay gareeb mulazim per raub jharta hai aur khushi mehsoos kar raha hota hai lakin raat ko issi ameer ka zameer ussay sonay nahi daita.
Paisa zinda rahnay kay liyae zaroori hai lakin khush rahnay mein paisay ka kardar kum hai.

Khushi woh cheez hai jiss say dil khush hota hai khoon bharta hai.

woh khushi kiya khushi jo aap ko tou temporary khush kar rahi hai lakin doosroon per bad effect rakh rahi hoti hai.

happiness tou yeh hai kay kissi old person ki help karo jiss say woh bhi khush aur duwa karay aur app ka zameer bhi mutmin ho.

Money doesnot mean happiness.

haan money say aap happiness buy kar saktay ho jab aap naik kamon mein iss ko spend karo yani for hosipat for schools.

50000 ka mobile fifth class kay student ko daey diya jaey tou iss mein happiness wali baat nahi magar afsoos wali baat hai aik tou doosray students complex ka shikar hoon gaey aur doosra yeh student loogoon mein prominent ho ga aur next uss ko koi ransom kay liyae kidnap bhi kar sakta hai tou aaiya woh mobile uss student aur uss kay parent kay liyae museebat bun gaya hai.

khushi woh jo permanent ho jiss ki waja say app ka poora din or raat aachi guzray.

*Insaan ko khush rehnay ka liyae paisay ki nahi lakin iman ki zaroorat hai*

Agar aap iman per qayam ho tou aap Allah kay buhut kareeb ho jiss ki waja say aap kay dil ko sakoon hai aur aap tab khush bhi ho.

money raat ko guards ki nigrani mein soona its not happiness but tension.

aur bhi buhut khuch likoon ga lakin boss ki call aa gayi hai

So bye and to be continued  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Thnx 4 very nice reply  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## sunny2006

hum nice topic 
my reply is No

Money cant buy happiness

----------


## TISHA

money cant buy happiness

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Why can`t money buy happiness, sunny and tisha?? :wis;

----------


## manni9

my answer is somehow yes,but let me answer u in other way.If a person have no money is he happy? NO!!!
cauz it's one of the most important thing in our life.In Islam we belive that Rik(Food) is from Allah,if you don't have moneythen u have problems n a person full of problems can't be happy.I agree that rich people re also not happy but they have a better life then poor one.

----------


## Kainaat

I do not think so, u can buy the things u need but not happiness. Happiness has nothing to do with money, but emotions.

Poor people can also be happy, because small small things can make u happy. And rich people can also be unhappy. If money could buy happiness then no rich person would be unhappy.

----------


## Sporadic

money aap ki zindagi main luxuries la sakti hai, luxuries some sort of happiness to daiti hain, but mental relaxation nahi daiti, balk it is the source of tension u know, man remains mentally disturbed, u know tablets are required to him to get sound sleeping 

So this is a gr8 source of displeasure
so money doesnot be able to buy happiness, instead it destroys the remaining happiness

----------


## *Fatima*

i think this day u can bye happiness but app dil or dimgh ka sakon kabhi nahi milsakta

yani kitni bhi khushya hum buy kar le liken hum app ni museebat 4get nahi kar sakte

----------


## Endurer

Yes, you can buy a cinema ticket of your favorite movie with a few bucks. Can happiness buy you a ticket? try giving a smile to a goldsmith and ask him to replace with a 100 gms. bracelet.  :Big Grin: 

On a serious note, NO!. Money can't purchase happiness (in the strongest sense of the word) neither would you settle with fabricated happiness. Its pretty even-steven.

A thin wallet can sometimes be fatal particularly in south-east asia.

----------


## opportunistic

Yes, you can buy a cinema ticket of your favorite movie with a few bucks. Can happiness buy you a ticket? try giving a smile to a goldsmith and ask him to replace with a 100 gms. bracelet.  

On a serious note, NO!. Money can't purchase happiness (in the strongest sense of the word) neither would you settle with fabricated happiness. Its pretty even-steven. 

A thin wallet can sometimes be fatal particularly in south-east asia.

*
I agree with endurer.*

----------


## Endurer

Thank you opportunistic, thats so kind of you.  :Smile:

----------


## Muzna

mera nahi khiyyal k money k saath happiness mill sakti hai har waqt ki tension he rahay k iss money ko sambhal k kaisay rakha jaay i agree with fatima k dil aur deemagh ka sakoon he nahi hota

----------


## snakhtar

Not always. It can't bring back to life your lost love ones.

----------


## _Adonis_

Money can buy happiness 99% of the times. Money is important yaar.

----------


## niceguy

Money can buy relief and an easier lifestyle. Usually money makes most ppl happy since they have no debt's to repay and basically have all they want. Happiness depends on the personality of the person. If he  is a pesimist he'll never be happy with all the money in the world. Money can help out alot but it doesn't guarantee happiness for everyone.

----------


## *Fatima*

> mera nahi khiyyal k money k saath happiness mill sakti hai har waqt ki tension he rahay k iss money ko sambhal k kaisay rakha jaay i agree with fatima k dil aur deemagh ka sakoon he nahi hota


thanx

----------


## KOHINOOR

[scroll:8a522e1ef5] :rnop: No, Money sai Tension hii barti hai  :x mera nahi khial k sakoon milta ho  :applaud; 
I too agree with fatima[/scroll:8a522e1ef5]

----------


## dsjeya

money can by needs
change your moods
marlin commited suicide
leaving all her money aside

yet fatima says
money is happiness
i don't agree

----------


## murali614

Money Can Buy Every thing But Not Happiness and health :bg:

----------


## KOHINOOR

> Money Can Buy Every thing But Not Happiness and health :bg:


 :up;  :givefl;

----------


## dsjeya

money alone ???

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

mONEY CAN BUY THE THINGS THAT CAN MAKE U HAPPY, BUT MONEY CANT BUY HAPPINESS IN THE SENSE THAT IT CANT BUY YOU HEALTH, OR A LONG LIFE..OR MENTAL PEACE .

----------


## dsjeya

content with what god has given
and hardwork to get what we desire r the key to happiness ???

----------


## RAHEN

According to me money can buy almost everything from material goods to happiness.........
but there is a slight differencewhen we buy materials its our/mine and stays for longer time but when we try to buy happiness its mine/our but not 4 a longer time. This is True that happiness is a state of mind but it comes from circumstances or say wat we think about it. so it really never depends on who u r rich or poor.
its how u take the situations funny/seriously.

----------


## denali

In previous ages of mankind's development there was no money and the people then were also happy. But there was also hatred and murder. In this soceity money is an essential factor as a PART of happiness. What we need to understand is that some things are essential for our development, success and happiness, but it is when we abuse them it becomes a problem.
e.g, If you use money for food, medication, education etc. it is good and provides happiness, but, if you use money to puchase a gun, to develop anything to harm a person or to destroy the happiness of mankind, it is not good. Alcohol is useful in medication but if it consumed lavishly it destroys the body and the true nature of its purpose is being abused.

----------


## dsjeya

how  many posts supported money ?

----------


## saibaba

hahaha

----------


## Nutter

AoA! Hi

Very interesting! I like the topic! 

But, somehow I find it similair to the the topic we alraedy have here "what is most important: Love, Money, Family! 

carry on "Twisters"...I'll post my views soon. 'til then Peace! God Bless!!

----------


## symone

money cant buy hapiness! however id does buy a "temporary" hapiness...which diminishes soon before you even know it

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

money can buy u everything in your life..tahst what i think and believe..what we all r doing in this wordl is just for money ..whether u work whether u study...
a poor person will better tell u what money can do for him so i guess money is everything..

----------


## dsjeya

that is ok

----------


## manni9

> money can buy u everything in your life..tahst what i think and believe..what we all r doing in this wordl is just for money ..whether u work whether u study...
> a poor person will better tell u what money can do for him so i guess money is everything..


80% agree with you :Big Grin: 
Cauz money is not every thing.Familly,True Love,True friends,Dil ka skoon,"Good Time",Health.You can't buy in Seven Eleven,or in any other Super Store.
But if you don't have money you can't go to a doc if u e ill,you can't go somewhere with ur friends.U can't Call ur GF  :Big Grin: .You can't gift ur mom a Kashmiri schall.And i am sure a person with an Empty bank account also can't sleep well!!!

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

lol maani i do  agree

----------


## manni9

ok dude  :Big Grin:

----------


## dsjeya

so money is the basis of happiness

----------


## mytonse

Most of the instances in the 21st century...

Money does buy HAppiness...

For eg..

I am sad in and  want of listening to music or say An Ipod i saw at the mart is causing me troubles...

then can i get tha Ipod for free..

How does that work!!

----------


## manni9

> so money is the basis of happiness


it means ke Poor ppl never gets happy,but it's not true  :Big Grin:

----------


## dsjeya

poor people in dreams r rich and happy

----------

